# Dark eldar Starter



## Rhyu (Dec 1, 2010)

hello everyone so i decided to make a dark eldar army
i noticed there are no battle groups out for dark eldar and from what i understand wont be for a while.
i have read what i can read and looked up what i can online including on here
was woundering what you all suggest would be a good dark eldar starting army

so since there is no battle force out there for dark eldar or no other starting pack as it were.

who and what do you suggest i get to make a starting army/battle force for dark eldar..

i have some thoughts but doubt they are any good 
i am thinking something like this.. not realy sure but this is what i have thought of

HQ:

DE archon
and or 
Lelith

Elites:
10 INcubi or mandrakes or both

either a shadow seer or death jester

Troops:
10 Kabalite warriors maybe more
10 wyches

transport:
1 or 2 raiders

fast attack:
6 reavers 
5 to 10 hellions

heavy support:
maybe 1 ravager or talos


not realy sure 
this is what i am thinking of right now.. 
i am getting the codex tommorrow so will be able to read more

tell me what you think and any suggestions

wasnt sure if this was the right area or not 
sorry if it isnt..


----------



## projectda (May 12, 2008)

if its not too late
how do you like to play?
kabal (shooty) armies
wych (combat) armies
i prefer kabal, but its a big risk. floating near the enemy to hit them with 18 reroll miss hits poison shots, 4 non rerollable poison shots, and 3 S5 AP2 shots.


----------

